# Front Bra



## BigDawg (Apr 20, 2006)

Have a 2004 Safari Cheetah Quad slide. Have been trying to buy front end Bra but cannot locate vendor who sells off the shelf stock model. Can anyone help.  Would prefer not to use 3M cover because of cost.

Bigdawg

2004 Cheetah Quad


----------



## george henry (Apr 27, 2006)

Front Bra

I just bought two months ago a new 2006 Class A motor coach and got ahold of  Coastline Cover Company  here is their phone number 1-800-216-1664 and their web site is www.coastlinecover.com
 black leather front full face and matching mirrors covers  with 5 years warranty :laugh:


----------

